# Upgrade methods compatibility?



## lalebarde (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi all,

As a FreeBSD newbbie, I first learnt:

```
freebsd-update fetch && freebsd-update install
portsnap fetch update
```

Then needing jails, I discovered I need sources. After some browsing, I learnt some methods are obsolete and I should use SVN:

```
svn checkout https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1/ /usr/src
mv /usr/ports /usr/ports-old
mkdir /usr/ports
svn checkout https://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/ports/head /usr/ports
cd /var/src
make buildworld
make kernel KERNCONF=GENERIC
# reboot in single user
fsck -p
mount -u /
mount -a
cp -a /etc /etc.save
mergemaster -p
make installworld
mergemaster -i
exit
reboot
```

Links: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/makeworld.html http://www.zytrax.com/tech/survival/freebsd-update.html

So, shall I use the svn + make build/install kernel/world sequence all the time, or can I use also [cmd=]freebsd-update fetch && freebsd-update install && portsnap fetch update[/cmd]? What about security updates and compatibility between these two methods please?


----------



## kpa (Apr 15, 2013)

Once you have done a source based update/upgrade it's not a good idea to use freebsd-update(8) anymore.


----------



## lalebarde (Apr 15, 2013)

So, only the svn + make build/install kernel/world sequence. Is there something easy/simple/cron-able for daily security updates then?


----------

